# Can anyone help me? Does Canada use CPT



## Melody Irvine (Dec 19, 2008)

Can anyone help me? Does Canada use CPT, ICD-9 and HCPCS. Everything I have found points to ICD-10 and not CPT. Your information would be appreciated.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Dec 22, 2008)

Canada does use ICD-10.  The United States will be the last to implement it.  

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## Revenuecycle (Dec 22, 2008)

*Canada*

From what I understand Canada is ahead of the game when it comes to coding, they are using a higher level- I am not sure if it is ICD-10 but close to it. The US is behind all other countries when it comes to billing and coding.


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 23, 2008)

Disclaimer:  we may be behind because there are more "cooks in the kitchen"  in the good ole' US of A.  Other countries who have a single-payer system do not have CPT/HCPCS for capturing charges, nor is there push back from insurance companies, professional associations, etc.  However, we also bring home larger salaries than the coding professionals in Canada, the UK and Australia . . . we work with a more complex set of systems!

Now, I'm sure things to our north weren't idyllic and rosy during the transition. Nevertheless, their coders lived through it.


----------



## anamarina7 (Dec 3, 2012)

*moving to Canada*

There is any coding association in Canada, do you need to pass any tests in Canada to become medical coder? Does anyone knows? How about the CPC, it is valid in Canada? 
Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 3, 2012)

Canada uses ICD-10 the US will use ICD-10 CM  these are different code sets with different rules.


----------



## Arulselvam (Dec 27, 2014)

*Coding in Canada*

Hi, 

I want to know the Medical coding process in CANADA, What are the Certifications are essential to get a medical coding job ?


----------



## BenCrocker (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, Canada uses ICD-10-CA their own clinical modifications to the base ICD-10. So you'd have to take a certification in Canada to be able to work there. At least that's all the quick research I've done using google.


----------



## nidhi.arora (May 28, 2016)

*medical coding job*

can I get job in canada as a medical coder?


----------



## onealr89 (Nov 9, 2016)

nidhi.arora said:


> can I get job in canada as a medical coder?



I am wondering the same thing. Also would I have to get certified in Canada before applying for jobs there or would I have to move there then get certified and start applying for jobs?


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 9, 2016)

You aren't going to be able to get a job in Canada without a sponsorship. Much harder now with people threatening to leave the US. You would probably want to consult with a immigration attorney. Its not going to be as simple as you think. There isn't the same demand in Canada for this profession due to the single payer system. They code more for statics and not for reimbursement purposes.


----------

